# ارجو منكم الي عنده خبره في المعالجات الحراريه



## I love life (18 مارس 2009)

عندي سؤالين
اول سؤال / لماذا المعدن يتسبب انعواج بعد المعالجه الحراريه؟
ثانيا/متى تصبح البلورات منتتظمة في المعالجه الحراريه؟


----------



## معن الدباغ (22 مارس 2009)

*اجابة*

اخي المهندس
السلام عليكم
ان سبب انعواج المعدن يعود الى اسباب كثيرة منها
1. عدم اختيار درجات حرارية صحيحة لمعالجة المعدن
2. نوع المادة التي تمت بها المعالجة
3. اختيار سمك المعدن ضروري
4. اماكن استخدام المعدن بعد المعالجة 
ونتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## معن الدباغ (22 مارس 2009)

كتاب جميل لمن يريد الأطلاع عليه في المبادلات الحرارية
Air-cooled Heat Exchangers and ___ - Google Book Search.htm


----------



## ياسرشحود (19 يوليو 2009)

*المعالجات الحراريه*

ارجو شرح ما يتيسر من هذا الموضوع ولكم ألف شكر


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 يوليو 2009)

I love life قال:


> عندي سؤالين
> اول سؤال / لماذا المعدن يتسبب انعواج بعد المعالجه الحراريه؟
> ثانيا/متى تصبح البلورات منتتظمة في المعالجه الحراريه؟


 


معن الدباغ قال:


> اخي المهندس
> السلام عليكم
> ان سبب انعواج المعدن يعود الى اسباب كثيرة منها
> 1. عدم اختيار درجات حرارية صحيحة لمعالجة المعدن
> ...


 

اخي مهندس محب الحياة

ما هو المعدن وسماكته، او ماهي السبيكة؟
تؤدي عملية ال Tempering الى انتظام البلورات بعد عمليات الQuenching 
وتعتمد على كيفية التبريد والمعدن المعالج(بفتح العين).
وكما ذكر المهندس معن الدباغ في مداخلته .
بارك الله فيك.


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 يوليو 2009)

ياسرشحود قال:


> ارجو شرح ما يتيسر من هذا الموضوع ولكم ألف شكر


 
المصدر( بواسطة مهندس صناعي 1)
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t107671.html
* http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heat_treatment

http://www.azom.com/details.asp?articleid=1141

http://www.engineersedge.com/heat_treat.htm

*

http://www.angelfire.com/stars5/group0/2.htm


الباب الثاني
صناعة الحديد​ 
*2-1الحديد IRON*
إن الحديد لا يوجد فى الطبيعة بصورة نقية ولكن يوجد فى صورة أكاسيد غير نقية 
اى بها شوائب مثل السيلكا والالومنيا وأكسيد الكالسيوم وأكسيد المغنسيوم 
ونسب ضعيفة جداً من عناصر ضارة من الكبريت الفسفور والزرنيخ .
جدول (2-1) مكونات الحديد​ 
اللون
نسبة الحديد فيه
رمزه الكيميائى
اسم خام الحديد
أسود
(70:45) %
Fe3 O4
الحديد المغناطسيى(ماجنيتيت)

أحمر
(60:50) %
Fe2O3
هيماتيت أحمر

بنى(هيماتيت بنى)
(60:20) %
2Fe2O3.3H2O
ليمونيت

رمادى مصفر (اليسار)
(42:30) %
Fe2Co3
كربونات حديد




2-2 تأثير العناصر المختلفة فى الحديد:
_2-2-1 _الكربون_ :_
تحتوى سبائك الحديد والكربون على الكربون فى صورتين ، الاولى كربون متحد (كربيد حديد) والثانية كربون حر(جرافيت) وتتأثر خواص السبيكة بنسبة الكربون الحر ونسبة الكربون المتحد . وهناك عوامل تؤثر فى كيفية ترسب الكربون عند تبريد السبيكة وهى :-
سرعة التبريد 
نسبة العناصر الاخرى فى السبيكة (مثل السليكون والمنجنيز والفسفور والكبريت)
درجة حرارة السبيكة عند بدء التبريد
مدى فوق التسخين ودرجة حرارته وفترته (فوق التسخين هو مدى ارتفاع درجة الحرارة فوق مستوى درجة حرارة الانصهار) فمثلاً اذا برد الزهر بسرعة ساعد على اتحاد الكربون مع الحديد (كربيدات حيدد) وينتج زهر صلدا قاسيا . اذا برد ببطء ترسب بعض الكربون وكون قشور جرافيتية بين بللورات الحديد وينتج زهر لين سهل تشغيله. 

2-2-2 السيليكون_ :_
هو عامل فعال فى ترسيب الكربون فوجوده بنسبة 3% فى الزهر ينتج زهرا لينا كما يساعد على إزالة وطرد الاكسجين , وعند خلط بنسبة كبيرة حوالى12 % مع الزهر يجعله قويا ضد تأثير الحامض.​ 
2-2- 3 المنجنيز :
يساعد على توليد كربيد الحديد ويعمل على زيادة صلادة السبيكة ويخفض درجة حرارة انصهارها كما انه يتحد مع الكبريت ويزيله بمقدار محدود من سبيكة الحديد.

2-2-4 الفسفور :
يقلل من مقاومة سبائك الحديد الميكانيكية.
يزيد سيولة الزهر ويقلل لزوجته وهو سائل.
عند زيادة نسبة تواجده عن (0.9 %) فى السبيكة يصبح الزهر ضعيفاً.
يخفض درجة حرارة الانصهار ويؤخر التجمد

2-2-5 _الكبريت_ :
له آثار ضارة جدا فى سبائك الحديد والكربون لانه يعطل تكون الجرافيت ويساعد على جعل المسبوك ابيض ضعيف الخواص الميكانيكية لذا يوصى بإضافة المنجنيز للزهر ليتحد مع الكبريت ويزيل اثاره.​ 
2-2-6 الحديدالمطاوع :
ففيه تكون نسبة الحديد الى (99.9 %) بمعنى انه أقرب صورة نقية للحديد . ومن أهم خواصه المرنة ويمكن استخراجه من حديد التماسيح بعد أكسدة غالبية الكربون بواسطة الأفران العاكسة (فرن التسويط) , تبطن حجرة الفرن ب اكسيد الحديد وتماسيح الحديد الرمادى مع إضافة جزء من الالف من الاكاسيد الى الفرن ليعمل على تجميع الشوائب وذلك عند تمام عملية الانصهار من حين لاخر يتم تسويط الخبث داخل المادة المنصهرة .

وفى النهاية يكون كتلة عجنه من الحديد المختلط به الخبث تؤخذ تلك العجنه خارج الفرن وعن طريق الطرق تتخلص من طبقة الخبث العالقة بها . 

2-2-7 الصلب والفولاذ :

الصلب نوعان :
صلب كربونى: فاذا كانت بالسبيكة (0.3 : 0.7 %) كربون ولا تحتوى على غيره من العناصرالسابق ذكرها فهى صلب كربونى .

صلب سبائكى : ذا كانت بالسبيكة الكربون بالإضافة لعناصر اخرى اى سميت صلب سبائكى (فولاذ) فتلك العناصر المضافة تعمل على تغيير خواص الصلب وتلك العناصر هى :

الكروم : _chromium_
إضافة الكروم الى الصلب الكربونى تزيد من مقاومته للتآكل والتفاعل مع غيره من مواد فيقاوم الصدأ لذلك فهو من المكونات الهامة للصلب عديم الصدأ . كما انه يزيد من مقاومة التآكل الميكانيكية من الاحتكاك لذا يستعمل فى صنع كريات (دحروج) مرتكزات المحاور وكراسيها, كذلك يزيد قابليه الصلب للتقسية بالمعاملات الحرارية فيستعمل فى إنتاج (فولاذ) السقية الهوائية والزيتية كما يزيد من مقاومة الصلب فى الحرارات العالية .

النيكل :_Nicke_l
يساعد الفولاذ الكرومى بأن يبقى غير مغناطيسى كما يزيد من متانة الصلب الملين بالتخمير .

السيكون _: __Silicon_
يزيد من خواص الصلب المغناطيسيه الكهربيه فيستحدم فى اجزاء الاليات الكربيه و الالكترونيه كما يزيد قابليته للتقسيه كذلك يزيد من رجوعية الصلب و مرونته فيستعمل فى صناعة اليايات.

االمنجنيز:_Manganese_
معادل للاثر السيئ للكبريت باتحاده معه مكونا مركبا غير فلزى كما يزيد قابليته للتقسيه و يزيد من مقاومة الصلب للشد.

التنجستين_Tungesten_:
أضافته للصلب يعمل على تكوين جسيمات صليده قاسيه تقاوم الحك فيزيد من مقدرة الصلب على القطع فيستعمل لصنع ادوات القطع.

الكوبلت:_Cobult_
يزيد من مقاومة الصلب فى درجات الحراره العاليه ,و يزيد من عمر المغناطيسيه فيه.

الفانيديم Vanedium
يكون فى الصلب كربيدات تقاوم الاحتكاك و الحك و يزيد قابليته للتقسيه

الألومنيوم Aluminium
يساعد على ازالة الاكاسيد فى الصلب و طرد الاكسجين منه.كما يساعد على عملية النترده(التغليف).

2-3 الخواص الميكانيكيه للمعادن :
2-3- 1 الليونه soft :
فالماده اللينه يتغير شكلها بسهوله كالرصاص مثلا فتنحنى و تلتوى و لا تنكسر و يسهل التغلغل فى سطحها كما تخدش و تتاكل بسهوله.

2-3-2 اللدونه Malleable :
قابلية الماده للطرق اذا ضغط على جزء مصنوع من ماده لدينه تغير شكله و طاوع الضغط او الطرق لان الاستطاله فى جميع الجهات و يكون الواح و رقائق اذا عصر بين درفلين و تقاس درجة اللدونه بمقدار ما يمكن ان تصل اليه الواح او رقائق الماده من دقة و رقة فى التخانه .

2-3-3 الممطليه Ductile
قابلية الماده للسحب(الاستطاله) لذا تصنع الاسلاك من مواد مطيليه .اذ تشد القضبان فى ثقوب مهيئه لذلك فتستطيل و تحول الى اسلاك تصل فى الدقه الى درجة تناسب مقدار هذه الخاصيه فى الماده.


2-3-4 المرونه Elastic
هى خاصيه قابلية الماده لتغيير الشكل اذا تعرض للاجهادات و اذا زالت عنه هذه الاجهادات رجع لشكله الاصلى دون تشوه.

2-3- 5 الصلادة Hard
الصلاده هى مقاومة الماده للتغلغل او الخدش او التأكل و يؤثر فى مقدار الصلاده عوامل عده منها المعامله الحراريه-و المعامله الميكانيكيه(التشغيليه)التى تعرضت لها الماده كذلك درجة نقاء الفلز او الماده و نسب اخلاطها او الشوائب التى بها, و تزيد الصلاده فى الفلزات عند تشغيلها على البارد اى يتم طرقها او درفلتها او سحبها و هى بارده.
2-3-6 قصيف Brittle
الماده القصيفه (الهشه) هى التى تتقصف اذا تعرضت لاجهادات تحاول تغيير شكلها, بمعنى ان الماده القصيفه هى ماده غير لينه او لدينه او مطيله او مرنه الا بدرجات بسيطه جدا. لذا فالماده القصيفه لا تتلوى او تستطيل او تنحنى او تنكمش الا قليلا.

2-3-7 قوة المقاومه Strength
تقاس قوة المقاومه اى فلز بمدى قابليته لمقاومة الاجهاد الواقع عليه دون حدوث كسر به وقد يقع الفلز تحت تأثير اجهاد شد او ضغط او قص او انحناء و يقدر اجهاد المقاومه الاقصى لفلز ما بمقدار القوه الكافيه لاحداث كسر فى مقطع مساحته تساوى وحدة المساحات.

2-3-8 الصلابهToughness
اى المتانه فالفلز المتين اى غير هش و لا يسهل تغيير شكله فيقاوم الاجهادات كلها و يحتلج لقوه كبيره للتغلب عليه.

2-3-9 المعامله الحراريهHeat Treatment 
هو مصطلح فنى لعمليات التسخين و تبريد الفلزات و سبائكها بأساليب فنيه و ذلك لتضفى على الفلزات خواص معينه مرغوب فيها.

2-4 عمليات المعاملات الحراريه المختلفه :
و تنحصر العمليات الحراريه المختلفه التى تجرى على سبائك الحديد فى:
2-4-1 التقسيه Hardening
تسخين الصلب الى ما فوق الحراره الحرجه بقليل ثم تبريده فجأه فى وسيط تبريد مناسب.قد يكون (ماء او تيار بارد). 

2-4-2 لتخمير Ammealing
و هى تسخين الصلب المقسى اعلى من درجة حرارته الحرجه ثم تبريده ببطء كتركه فى الفرن حتى يبرد بنفسه او دفنه فى الجير او وسيط لا يسرب الحراره .

2-4-3 المراجعهTempering
تسخين الصلب المقسى الى درجات مختلفه تحت المستوى درجة الحرجه ثم تبريده و ذلك للتقليل من صلادته العاليه و ازالة قصافته الى حد ما و كلما ارتفعت درجة الحراره التى يراجع عليهاغ كلما قلت صلادته وزادت ليونته والعكس بالعكس.

2-4-4 الاستعدال Normalizing 
تسخين الصلب الى ما فوق درجة حرارته الحرجة ثم تركه يبرد فى الهواء الساكن فيتغير تشكيله البلوري ويتعادل الى تشكيله الطبيعى.

2-4-5 التخمير التشغيلى Process Annealing
تسخن الصلب الى درجات حرارة تحت مستوى درجة الحرارة الحرجة ثم يبرد ببطء.

2-4-6 التغليف Case Hardening 
بمعنى توليد طبقة صلدة تكسو السطح المراد تغليفه بحيث يقاوم الاحتكاك والتآكل مع ترك القلب (الجزء الداخلى) لدينا متينا ، يتحمل الصدمات والاجهادات المفاجئة وبذلك لا تنخفض قدرة الجزء على مقاومة الصدمات عند تصليد وتقسية سطحه وأساليب التغليف هى:
2-4-7 الكربنة Carburisation 
وهى تسخين الجزء (من الصلب) المراد كربنته وهو محاط بمادة كربونية الى درجة حرارة التحول الحرجة ثم تركه فى هذه الحالة فترة زمنية تتناسب وتخانة الغلاف .

2-4-8 النتردة Nitriding 
وهى تسخين الصلب الى درجة حرارة أقل بقليل من درجة حرارته الحرجة فى وسط غنى بالنتروجين مثل النشادر فيمتص الصلب النتروجين ويكون غلافا صلدا .

2-4-9 تقسية السطح حده Surface Hardening 
وهى تسخين الجزء المراد تغليفه بسرعة بواسطة الحث الكهربى أو بواسطة لهب (الاكسيجين والاسيتيلين) الذى يعمل على رفع درجة حرارة السطح بسرعة لا تمكن من رفع درجة حرارةالجزء الداخلى ثم سقيه كالمعتاد . وتتم هذه الطريقة للصلب الذى فيه نسبة الكربون كبيرة نسبيا .

2-4-10 تلدين Malleabalising 
وهى تسخين الزهر لازالة قصافته وزيادة متانته وشدته
ولتلدين الزهر طريقتان :
طريقة بيمر Baimer Process 
وذلك بدفن الجزء المسبوك فى الهيماتيت وترفع درجة حرارته الى 980 م فيختزل الاكسيجين الكربون ويترك حوالى (0.6 % ) كربون فى البنية فقط ، ويشترط أن يكون الزهر من النوع الابيض وذلك ينتج من إضافة الالمنيوم أو النيكل .
طريقة القلب الأسود Black Heart 
وذلك بأن يدفن فى وسط يحميه كالطفل أو القشور الناتجة من الحدادة وبالتخمير تتحول الكربون الى تجمعات حبيبية فلا يتداخل فى البللورات فتتواصل البللورات ويزيد ترابطها وتصبح البنية متينة .

2-5 العمليات الصناعية التى تتم داخل المصنع :
2-5-1 المدخلات INPUTS
حديد خردة يوضع داخل الفرن عن طريق بوتقة الخردة التي ترفع عن طريق أوناش تعمل بالطاقة الكهربية وهي معلقة بطول عنبر الصهر.
كربون بنسب تتراوح بين (37% إلى 39%) (22%).
منجنيز وسيليكون لمعادلة قيم الحديد (St 37 – ST 52).
كبريت بنسب حوالي (55%) لتكوين الخبث الذي يزال بالصب العكسي.
حجر جيري للتخلص من الفسفور.

2-5- 2 العمليات الإنتاجية process
تتم العمليات الانتاجية على ثلاث مراحل رئيسية :
1- صهر الحديد الخام فى فرن القوس الكهربي :
بعد وضع الخردة في الفرن يتم غلق الفرن فيحدث قوس كهربي نتيجة لغلق الدائرة فيتولد درجات حرارة عالية جدا ًتصل إلى 1700 درجة مئوية تكفي لصهر الحديد الخردة الموضوع داخل الفرن.
بعد صهر الحديد يتم صب الحديد المصهور داخل بوتقة يتم رفعها بواسطة أوناش كهربية معلقة وصبه مرة أخرى ولكن في ماكينة الصب المستمر التي يخرج منها الحديد على هيئة دائرية.
نمرر بعد ذلك هذا الحديد على ماكينة استعدال بغرض الحصول على شكل متوازي مستطيلات مرره بعد ذلك على مقص يعمل أوتوماتيكياً لتقطيع الحديد إلى قطع بأبعاد معينة وهي
(13 – 13 – 120) سم.
بعد ذلك نقوم بتبريد قطع الحديد عن طريق وضعها على مواسير يمر بداخلها تمهيداً لرفعها بالأوناش.2- وضع قطع الحديد داخل فرن التدين:
يتم أخذ قطع الحديد الناتجة من الوحدة السابقة ووضعها داخل فرن يعمل بالحوارق وذلك لتسخين الحديد للدرجة التي تسمح بتشكيله وهي حوالي 1000 درجة مئوية.
3- حدات الدرفلة الآلية:
يتم أخذ قطع الحديد المسخنة القادمة من الفرن الثانوي وتمريرها على عدة مراحل من الدرفلة الآلية التي تقلل القطر تدريجياً إلى أن يصل إلى القطر المطلوب.
يتم بعد ذلك أخذ أسياخ الحديد ووضعها على حصيرة تبريد لتبريدها وتجميعها تمهيداً لبيعها.
2-5-3 مكونات فرن القوس الكهربي وخصائصة ​
وسميى بهذا الاسم حيث انة بعد غلق الدائرة الكهربية وتوليد الحرارة ألازمة للصهر قبل ملامسة للخردة بحوالى (
20cm ) فتتم عملية الانصهار كما هم موضح بشكل (2-1) .
يتكون من ثلاث عواميد من الكربون هي التي تقوم الدائرة الكهربية عند ملامستها للخردة .
ارتفاع كل عمود منها (1.5m) وبقطر (16 in) يتكون كل عمود من ثلاث قطع الجهد الكهربى المستخدم فى الفرن (15 MV) .
سعة الفرن القصوى (25ton) .
القطر الخارجى للفرن (4m) .
درجة الحرارة المتولدة عن طريق تلامس الاقطاب (1700 c) .​





شكل (2-1) فرن القوس الكهربى​ 
2-5-4 المخرجات ​ينتج المصنع حديد تسليح بأقطار (22 – 19 – 16 – 12) مليمتر.
ذلك بخلاف بيع قطع الحديد الخارجة من عنبر الصلب مباشرتا للشركات التي تعمل في الدرفلة الآلية فقط.

2- 6 الوحدات الإنتاجية الإنتاجية داخل المصنع :
2-6- 1 قطاع إنتاج الصلب
صهر الصلب و الصب المستمر:
يتم صهر الحديد الخردة فى أفران القوس الكهربائى ذات السعات المختلفة لإنتاج صلب سائل بالمواصفات الكيميائية حسب نوع الصلب المنتج ثم يتم صب الصلب المنصهر فى ماكينة الصب المستمر لإنتاج عروق من الصلب مقاس 130*130 مم بهدف رفع الكفاءة الإنتاجية لوحدات إنتاج الصلب و كذلك تخفيض تكلفة الإنتاج و ذلك بالمقارنة بالطرق التقليدية لصب المعدن المنصهر فى قوالب الزهر.





شكل(2-2) قطاع الصهر​ 
2-6-2 قطاع التشكيل
1- الدرفلة على الساخن
درفلة المبروم:
يتم درفلة عروق الصلب المنتجة من الصب المستمر لإنتاج أسياخ حديد التسليح الطرى الأملس أو العالى المقاومة (بنتوءات مائلة) بأقطار تتراوح من 12 إلى 40 مم و بأطوال مختلفة حسب الطلب كما تنتج لفائف الحديد الأملس بأقطار من 6-12 مم و يتم الإنتاج طبقا للمواصفات المصرية أو العالمية و قد تم تطوير وحدة الدرفلة الآلية على أحدث مستوى من التكنولوجيا بإستخدام نظم التحكم الأوتوماتيكى.





​ 
شكل (2-3) الدرفلة المبرومة​درفلة القطاعات و الدرفلة النصف الآلية
تم إنشاء هذه الوحدة بالجهود الذاتية حيث يتم درفلة كتل الصلب المنتجة من الأفران الكهربائية أو العروق المنتجة من الصب المستمر لإنتاج قطاعات ذات أشكال مختلفة مستدير،زوايا،خوص،مربع إلى جانب أسياخ حديد التسليح .






شكل(2-4) الدرفلة النصف الالية​ 
2- السحب على البارد
تستخدم الشركة أحدث ماكينات السحب الأوتوماتيكية المتعددة المراحل لإنتاج أسلاك الصلب المسحوبة على البارد للأغراض الهندسية وذلك بعد تشطيب الأسلاك فى أحواض الحامض و معالجتها حراريا و تسليمها للعملاء على هيئة لفات طبقا للمواصفات المطلوبة كما تنتج الأسياخ المعيرة –ترمسيون- بواسطة ماكينة خاصة للسحب و المعايرة و التلميع على هيئة أسياخ لامعة بأطوال 4 متر و تستخدم هذه الأسياخ فى الأغراض الهندسية كما يتم إنتاج أسلاك ليف الصلب تلبية لرغبات مصانع لإنتاج سلك تنظيف الأوانى الألومنيوم و تنتج بمقاس واحد 3,1 مم.






شكل (2-5) السحب على البارد​ 
3- الشبك الملحوم 
تستخدم الشركة مجموعة من الماكينات التى تقوم بلحام الشبك أوتوماتيكيا على أعلى مستوى من التكنولوجيا المتطورة لإنتاج الشبك الملحوم العالى المقاومة بهدف تعظيم كفاءة استخدام حديد التسليح اللازم لطرق الإنشاء الحديثة و المبانى سابقة التجهيز.
و الشبك الملحوم مصنع من أسياخ الحديد المسحوب على البارد و محزز ذو جهد شد لا يقل عن 55 كجم/مم2و أستطالة لاتقل عن 8% و الأجهاد المسموح به فى التصميم2200 كجم/سم2 للبلاطات ،2000 كجم/سم2 للكمرات و الأعمدة.
و أهم مميزات الشبك الملحوم أنه يوفر 30% من الخامات و الأجور،50% من الوقت كما أنه يمتاز باقتصادية الأسعار و دقة الأبعاد. ​




شكل (2-6) شبك ملحوم​2-7 عمليات الدرفلة :
2-7-1 قطاعات درفلة الألواح
تقوم بدرفلة كتل ومربعات وبلاطات الصلب إلى الأشكال والمنتجات النهائية ونظرا لأن هذه الوحدات تعمل منذ إنشاء المصانع في الخمسينات فقد تم عام 1988 تنفيذ مشروع إحلال وتحديث لها وإدخال التكنولوجيا الحديثة لرفع طاقتها الإنتاجية وإضافة منتجات جديدة وتشمل ما يلي :
القطاعات المتوسطة : وتنتج زوايا وكمر مجرى ومربعات ومبروم وقضبان بطاقة. القطاعات الخفيفة : وتنتج زوايا وحديد تسليح ومربعات. درفلة الألواح والصاج : وتنتج ألواح وصاج بقلاوة 

2-7- 2 قطاعات درفلة الشرائط​تقوم بدرفلة بلاطات الصلب إلى منتجات مدرفلة على الساخن وعلى البارد . الدرفلة على الساخن : تنتج لفائق بسمك (2-8مم) بطاقة إنتاجية 540 ألف طن سنويا. الدرفلة على البارد : وتمر بمراحل التخليل والدرفلة العاكسة وأفران المعالجة الحرارية والتطبيع ثم المقصات والتشطيب 
وتجرى حاليا دراسات بهدف تحديث ماكينات الدرفلة على الساخن وعلى البارد ولإدخال نظام التحكم الأتوماتيكي لقياسات السمك والعرض للمنتجات طبقا للمواصفات العالمية .










شكل(2-7) درفلة الكتل و القطاعات الثقيل​ 






. 









شكل(2-8) درفلة الكتل و القطاعات المتوسطة​ 
















شكل(2-9) درفلة الألواح​ 









شكل(2-10) تسلسل العمليات الإنتاجية في قطاعات درفلة​ 

​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 يوليو 2009)

ياسرشحود قال:


> ارجو شرح ما يتيسر من هذا الموضوع ولكم ألف شكر


 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t54736.html

حيث لم تظهر الصور سوف ارفق ملف pdf 
حتى يمكن مشاهدة الصور.
ارجو ان تجد ماينفع في الرابط والمرفق
وشكرا
بارك الله في الجميع.​


----------



## م. خالد حمدي (26 أكتوبر 2009)

تعلم العلم واقرأ تحز فخار النبوة
فالله قال ليلحى خذ الكتــاب بقوة


----------



## tartous1984 (17 نوفمبر 2009)

ان سبب اعوجاج المعدن هو الاجهادات الحرارية الناتجة عن التبريد السريع.....حيث يجب مراعاة بارامترات المعالجة الحرارية من السماكة وزمن التسخين والتبيرد والجو المحيط.......

والذي يؤدي الى انتظام البلورات هو: 1- التبريد المنتظم من درجة حرارة المعالجة
2- اجراء عملية مراجعة على درجاتة حرارة متوسطة او منخفضة او مرتفعة حسب المعندن والمواصفات المطلوبة منه


----------



## ابوحسين احمد (24 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع ولا تحرمنا من المزيد وارجوا شرح منحنى الحديد - كربون


----------



## realsmart (29 مارس 2010)

مشكور على العلومات


----------



## _mhefny (5 أبريل 2010)

احنا نسينا نقول ان طريقه المعالجه بتختلف من نوع معدن لونع يعني مثلا شركه بوهلر او اود هولم ودول من اشهر شركات انتاج حديد الاسطمبات بتنزل دليل يقول احسن طريقه لمعالجه لخامه بتاعتها


----------



## kita (7 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز
ان السبب الرئيسي في عملية الاعوجاج هو وضعية المعدن في الفرن فالاجزاء ذات السمك الرقيق تتعرض في حالة وضعها بالوضع الافقي الي الاعوجاج نتيجة تعرض المعدن الي اجهادات وبالتالي للتغلب على هذه المشكلة يجب تعليق المعدن في تجهيزة بالوضع العمودي في الفرن وكذلك عند تبريد المعدن فالأفضل وضعه بالطريقة العمودية كذلك


----------



## وضاح الساري (31 يوليو 2010)

اولا توجد عدة نقاط المببه لاعوجاج الفولاذ بعد التعامل الحراري اي التقسيه هي
نوع المعدن
وضعيه الجزء داخل الفرن
وجود الكبريت والفسفور في المعادن الوسط كربون
التبريد المفرط 
عدم اختار الترتيبه الصحيحه بعد التقسيه
الاخذ بنظر الاعتبار من النسب الموجوده داخل المعدن من عناصر الخلط السبائكي
مراعاة سرعه المراجعه او التليين بعد التقسيه وهذا خاص لبعض المعادن لتلافي التشوهات
فتره الابقاء والتسخين المفرط
وارجو المعذر على التدخل في المشاركه لمثل هذه الاسئله العلميه الرائعه لاني من هواة المعاملات الحرارية


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (4 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------

